# How To Register With PMDC If You're A Foreign Graduate



## Maaz_284 (Nov 27, 2017)

Aoa. I have two questions:

Firstly, *How does a Pakistani National who has completed his MBBS and post graduation from abroad, register with PMDC*? I have heard that they take a interview or something like that. Or a short test. Can someone please explain this? How long does procedure take? Please share all of the related information.


Secondly, What is the *Pakistani equivalent of MS (Surgery)/MD* from foreign Universities? What is its scope in Pakistan?

Thank you.


----------

